# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 5/13/11



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Credit: http://pwinsider.com/article/57879/live-ongoing-wwe-smackdown-spoilers-from-nashville-tn.html?p=1



> *Christian comes out and congratulates Randy Orton on winning the World title last week. He says he is looking forward to his rematch at Over the Limit. Sheamus, then Mark Henry come out and challenge Christian for his title shot. They work over Christian. Orton makes the save, setting up a tag match for later this evening.
> 
> *Sin Cara defeated Daniel Bryan. Chavo Guerrero, on commentary, distracted Bryan, setting up the win. When Cara sees what Chavo did on the Titantron, he shoves Guerrero down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice to see that Seamus is getting pushed as one of the top heels on SD. So Orton vs Christian at OTL is set. Cool. I have to wonder where they will take the storyline though. From this it seems to be a respect thing. I hope it isn't though as it could be so much more.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm wondering if a stipulation will be involved. The feud is in its early stages, so it seems like there wouldn't be a need for one.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Christian vs Orton isn't set, WWE could fuck with us and give sheamus the shot.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Nice to see that Seamus is getting pushed as one of the top heels on SD. So Orton vs Christian at OTL is set. Cool. I have to wonder where they will take the storyline though. From this it seems to be a respect thing. I hope it isn't though as it could be so much more.


Just wanted to say I love your signature lol.

Does anyone else see Orton vs. Christian turning into a triple threat with Sheamus added in to the mix? I hope not though, just want to see Christian vs. Orton. 

And judging from what I just read, I don't think Christian is turning heel anytime soon (well unless more happens in the episode), don't see that happening either as SD doesn't have as many faces.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Orton vs Christian is set according to PWInsider, so maybe there will be a turn in the tag team match.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

fuck me, christian's gonna turn heel during the ME. terrible news. plz don't let it happen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> fuck me, christian's gonna turn heel during the ME. terrible news. plz don't let it happen


What's so bad about that? He's not gonna win the belt as a face or a heel so who cares?


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

Well this match will raise the quality of Over the Limit.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> What's so bad about that? He's not gonna win the belt as a face or a heel so who cares?


QFT


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Heel Christian is better than face anyway


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> What's so bad about that? He's not gonna win the belt as a face or a heel so who cares?


b/c he's one of the best babyfaces in the world and should stay as a face


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Updated.

Hopefully Sin Cara-Daniel Bryan went longer than 5 minutes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> b/c he's one of the best babyfaces in the world and should stay as a face


He's been boring as fuck ever since he returned to WWE as a face.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> b/c he's one of the best babyfaces in the world and should stay as a face



Hes a better heel though, but there will be only 1 face on smackdown if Christian turns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> b/c he's one of the best babyfaces in the world and should stay as a face


So you'd rather he stay in the midcard rather than potentially be the top heel? 

He's far better as a heel, most faces have no character and unfortunately he's one of them.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Cara/Bryan could be an amazing match if given time


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Sin Cara turning heel.. should be a great match


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> He's been boring as fuck ever since he returned to WWE as a face.


if by boring you mean having good/great matches every week then I agree.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> fuck me, christian's gonna turn heel during the ME. terrible news. plz don't let it happen


Nope.

99% the result will be Christian/Orton winning and having a staredown/hand shake to close this show.

THIS ppv is about respect.

They will slowly turn Christian heel at possibly the next PPV by having him snap/cheat to win


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

Chavo teaming with Sin Cara?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Nope.
> 
> 99% the result will be Christian/Orton winning and having a staredown/hand shake to close this show.
> 
> ...


Do you really expect him to win the belt back?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> What's so bad about that? He's not gonna win the belt as a face or a heel so who cares?


Maybe Heel Christian will go on to win Smackdown's MITB.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, it won't happen. It's going to be Cody Rhodes, unfortunately, with the extremely slight chance of Barrett.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> if by boring you mean having good/great matches every week then I agree.


wrestling del rio 3x of course hes gonna look good


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Hes a better heel though, but there will be only 1 face on smackdown if Christian turns


he's SOOO much better as a face it's not even funny


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Do you really expect him to win the belt back?


Not at all.

I'm just throwing it out there as to how/when they turn him heel.

If he were to win it back, it would be by cheating thus turning him heel in the process.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> b/c he's one of the best babyfaces in the world and should stay as a face


hes also one of the best heels in the world.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MizPunkRio said:


> wrestling del rio 3x of course hes gonna look good


lmao what. one of those matches if that would even be in his top 10 since he came back.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Not to derail Christian is great discussion #1298 but the development with Sin Cara is pretty interesting


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Not to derail Christian is great discussion #1298 but the development with Sin Cara is pretty interesting


Not really...just building up his feud with Chavo.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Not to derail Christian is great discussion #1298 but the development with Sin Cara is pretty interesting


Its the weekly Tuesday Night Christian Disscussion Thread! Its great


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> if by boring you mean having good/great matches every week then I agree.


Agreed. Christian's character might be more interesting as a heel but he's a tremendous babyface worker. He's right up there with Danielson as the best wrestler in the company.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Good to see that it sounds like Bryan was protected to some degree there.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Its the weekly Tuesday Night Christian Disscussion Thread! Its great


The correct title is Tuesday Night Christian Debate League!

It never fails to deliver!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm glad that Daniel Bryan gets a chance to wrestle but its pointless if he doesn't win some matches.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*(1) Sin Cara beat Daniel Bryan. Excellent, really good six-minute match. *

Hell yeah! I'm not saying I don't like DB but I'm glad the match was EXCELLENT.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This Sin Cara/Chavo Guerrero angle is really interesting. 

Thank God Smackdown post-Draft is treating midcarders like they matter. It's so fucking refreshing.

A 6-minute Mistico/Danielson match makes me salivate.

Um, oh yeah, back to your regularly scheduled Tuesday Night Christian Lovefest, brought to you by The Peeps...


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Agreed. Christian's character might be more interesting as a heel but he's a tremendous babyface worker. He's right up there with Danielson as the best wrestler in the company.


Hell yeah! Hes a phenomenal ring worker, definitely #2 in company


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *(1) Sin Cara beat Daniel Bryan. Excellent, really good six-minute match. *
> 
> Hell yeah!


Six Minutes? These two deserved at least 10 minutes.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Glad to see that it looks like they are going threw with Orton/Christian. Also, Daniel Bryan vs Sin Cara? Nice. Should be a cool match to see.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Six Minutes? These two deserved at least 10 minutes.


I think it's very hard to keep an audience interested for long, in a match with a spot monkey in it. The novelty wears off and there's only so much you can do. Sin Cara is better taken with small doses.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Six Minutes? These two deserved at least 10 minutes.


10 mins match would have been butchered by 4 mins commercials anyway.. 6 uninterrupted mins should be good.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So Smackdown is now nearly 1200% more interesting than Raw.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> So Smackdown is now nearly 1200% more interesting than Raw.


QFT


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Or maybe they do have Christian walk out on Orton during the match.

I still think it ends with Orton/Christian going over and shaking hands to close the show.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*- Layla came out to cut a promo on McCool, saying it was worth it injuring her knee and winning their Loser Leaves WWE match. Cole interrupted and cut a promo on Lawler. More bashing on Lawler's deceased mom. Here comes Kharma. She attacked Layla and gave her the implant buster. Cole laughed, then Kharma turned toward him. The crowd erupted and she chased Cole back to the Cole Mine. Cole escaped, but barely. *


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Christian turning at the end of the show. Calling it.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> So you'd rather he stay in the midcard rather than potentially be the top heel?
> 
> He's far better as a heel, most faces have no character and unfortunately he's one of them.


You should know better by now. Christian isn't potentially a top anything. He's midcard for life regardless of talent level. As a heel, he'll be passed up by Sheamus, Barrett, and even Mark Henry. Hell, Chavo might pass him up if he turns on Sin Cara.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

LOL Kharma needs to fuck up michael cole eventually.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LAYLA


----------



## JSMcLean (Jan 20, 2010)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *- Layla came out to cut a promo on McCool, saying it was worth it injuring her knee and winning their Loser Leaves WWE match. Cole interrupted and cut a promo on Lawler. More bashing on Lawler's deceased mom. Here comes Kharma. She attacked Layla and gave her the implant buster. Cole laughed, then Kharma turned toward him. The crowd erupted and she chased Cole back to the Cole Mine. Cole escaped, but barely. *


Making fun of Lawler's dead mum is too far.


----------



## MITO (Feb 24, 2007)

I know it's wishful thinking because of the build with Chavo - but due to the way the Bryan-Cara match ended, does anybody else have their fingers crossed for more matches between the two?

I honestly don't mind if Bryan is losing to guys like Sin Cara (who *needs* to win) - if he continues to put on great matches, I'll be over the moon


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *- Layla came out to cut a promo on McCool, saying it was worth it injuring her knee and winning their Loser Leaves WWE match. Cole interrupted and cut a promo on Lawler. More bashing on Lawler's deceased mom. Here comes Kharma. She attacked Layla and gave her the implant buster. Cole laughed, then Kharma turned toward him. The crowd erupted and she chased Cole back to the Cole Mine. Cole escaped, but barely. *


i was just thinking how awesome it would be to see Kharma attack a male. Who wouldn't want to see Kharma crush Cole?"


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope she kills Cole eventually.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

YES more Cole Lawler segments! MORE!


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Sin Cara isn't down with lying, cheating, and stealing.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

sickofcena said:


> i was just thinking how awesome it would be to see Kharma attack a male. Who wouldn't want to see Kharma crush Cole?"


 She could take him out after Lawler wins at OTL.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Instant Karma said:


> Sin Cara isn't down with lying, cheating, and stealing.


He's with hustle, loyalty and respect :lmao


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

bkfestivus said:


> She could take him out after Lawler wins at OTL.


I definitely want to see that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dice Darwin said:


> You should know better by now. Christian isn't potentially a top anything. He's midcard for life regardless of talent level. As a heel, he'll be passed up by Sheamus, Barrett, and even Mark Henry. Hell, Chavo might pass him up if he turns on Sin Cara.


Yeah, I know. I'm only speaking in temporary terms.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *- Layla came out to cut a promo on McCool, saying it was worth it injuring her knee and winning their Loser Leaves WWE match. Cole interrupted and cut a promo on Lawler. More bashing on Lawler's deceased mom. Here comes Kharma. She attacked Layla and gave her the implant buster. Cole laughed, then Kharma turned toward him. The crowd erupted and she chased Cole back to the Cole Mine. Cole escaped, but barely. *


:lmao OMG please WWE, please have Kharma kill Cole lol.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kharma to destroy Cole at Over The Limit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Ezekiel Jackson will be getting a IC Title shot soon.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Another week where Barrett does nothing. WWE's hatred of him is sickening.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Kharma to destroy Cole at Over The Limit.


*Book it. *


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

as much as i want them to turn christian tonight, i doubt its gonna happen, someone else mentioned in in other thread but i think they are definatly going to do a slow turn for christian especially considering the fact that his title win was centered around edge's retirment so i doubt they wanna turn him heel right away after that angle. right now, again, like other person said, its gonna be about respect, then after otl, you will start to see christian turning slowly but surely, and i for one can't wait, the wait will be worth it i guess


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Or maybe they do have Christian walk out on Orton during the match.
> 
> I still think it ends with Orton/Christian going over and shaking hands to close the show.


I see all hell breaking lose in the tag match with a brawl between the four guys then Teddy Long comes out going all:

"Hold on playas! That's not how we roll on Smackdown! If it's a shot y'all want, it's a shot y'all get! At over the limit it's going be a FATAL FOURWAY playas, holla holla holla!"

Then Orton RKOs all three guys to close the show.


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Another week where Barrett does nothing. WWE's hatred of him is sickening.


Barrett is probably my second favorite wrestler on the Smackdown roster currently, behind Christian. They are completely misusing him and squandering his potential in shitty meaningless mid card feuds. He's one of the only new wrestlers that I _can_ take seriously as a main eventer and he is still behind clowns like Shaemus and Mark Henry.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Another week where Barrett does nothing. WWE's hatred of him is sickening.


Not as sickening as your constant moaning and depression.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*(2) WWE tag champion Kane beat IC champion Wade Barrett via DQ when Corre beat him down. Jackson came out to make the save, but he succumbed to a 450 splash. Good match.*


----------



## Thor Odinsson (May 2, 2011)

Can Barrett please drop the IC title soon so that he can move on to the main event? I have no idea was WWE is wasting, its ridiculous


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Not as sickening as your constant moaning and depression.


No, definately not as much. It's far worse than that.



RoughJustice said:


> Barrett is probably my second favorite wrestler on the Smackdown roster currently, behind Christian. They are completely misusing him and squandering his potential in shitty meaningless mid card feuds. He's one of the only new wrestlers that I _can_ take seriously as a main eventer and he is still behind clowns like Shaemus and Mark Henry.


Definately agreed with all that. The treatment he's getting really shows that Vince McMahon simply cannot be allowed to continue running this company, something has got to happen to remove him as chairman. He's lost the plot so much it's unreal. In any company that knew what they were doing, they would've had Barrett become world champion when he was the hottest character in the business and attracting the best heel heat in ages as the leader of Nexus, but that's not how Vince does things. If you do your job right, you get de-pushed and if you do it wrong, he rewards you. It's an unbelievable shame that his mind functions the exact opposite of the way it's supposed to.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

If WWE did a Chavo/Cara/Bryan match at Over the Limit, if given 15 minutes.... I would buy that PPV. Dead serious. Sadly, it won't happen because Vince and Kevin Dunn won't allow them to outshine the borefest that will be Cena/Miz.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

- The Khali Kiss Cam returned. Khali kissed "Troy" and was interrupted by Jinder Mahal, who slapped Khali twice, knocking his Cowboy hat off, and left.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess I like that Khali's on track to being more "serious", but I'm also depressingly aware that it'll mean one more giant squashing midcarders, and we already have the tag champs to do that.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm sure the fan was a plant, right? Anyways, I wish Khali would just retire or something already.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Cody Rhodes cut a heel promo then beat Ted DiBiase.

I don't know about you but this must be a little bit humiliating. WNW is the source.


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

I would MTFO if Kharma attacks Cole... please book it at OTL.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Cody Rhodes cut a heel promo then beat Ted DiBiase.
> 
> I don't know about you but this must be a little bit humiliating. WNW is the source.


Random face turn is random.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

if Kharma attacked Cole, i would jizzzzzz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So Rhodes is facing Dibiase now. LMAO. And Barrett just challenged Jackson to an IC title match for OTL.

Please WWE, don't troll me. Give Barrett the MITB for fucks sake, it's overdue.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> So Rhodes is facing Dibiase now. LMAO. And Barrett just challenged Jackson to an IC title match for OTL.
> 
> Please WWE, don't troll me. Give Barrett the MITB for fucks sake, it's overdue.


Slight difference. Rhodes is beating Dibiase. He's still on the way up. No point in giving the briefcase to someone who still has a stable regardless of how redundant it is. If anything, it'd hurt Wade's credibility.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Zeke is only gonna make Barrett look bad. Dare I say it, he's up there with Mason Ryan in terms of greeness. I feel bad for Wade, it not gonna make him look any better when he comes out to no heat, while Zeke comes out to no pop. No way the crowd is going to give two shits about this match. 

And Zeke as IC champ, who would most likely feud with Rhodes? NO, PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

olympiadewash said:


> Random face turn is random.


It's not the face turn I'm looking at. It's the fact the guy who was perceived as the most talented of the two is now a stepping for the other to catapult into Smackdown's main event scene.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> If WWE did a Chavo/Cara/Bryan match at Over the Limit, if given 15 minutes.... I would buy that PPV. Dead serious. Sadly, it won't happen because Vince and Kevin Dunn won't allow them to outshine the borefest that will be Cena/Miz.


I know right! That would be an EPIC match.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

olympiadewash said:


> Zeke is only gonna make Barrett look bad. Dare I say it, he's up there with Mason Ryan in terms of greeness. I feel bad for Wade, it not gonna make him look any better when he comes out to no heat, while Zeke comes out to no pop. No way the crowd is going to give two shits about this match.
> 
> And Zeke as IC champ, who would most likely feud with Rhodes? NO, PLEASE NO!!!!!!!!!


Rhodes is above the IC title at this point. It's a shame but it's true. He's higher up than Barrett too. Rhodes and Sheamus are both on main event cusps so a feud between Zeke and Cody would be pointless.


----------



## mtx199 (Feb 15, 2011)

Otl just turn Gabriel and Heath by not helping Barrett win the match then met by Jackson clothesline.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Slight difference. Rhodes is beating Dibiase. He's still on the way up. No point in giving the briefcase to someone who still has a stable regardless of how redundant it is. If anything, it'd hurt Wade's credibility.


I don't care about Wade's credibility, I care about what titles are on his resume.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*- Wade Barrett vs. Ezekiel Jackson for the IC Title was announced for the Over the Limit PPV.

(3) Cody Rhodes beat Ted DiBiase. Good back-and-forth action in the Legacy battle, but Cody dominated. It appears DiBiase is face now. Cody did his usual shtick on the mic. *


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

The Monster's Boss said:


> I would MTFO if Kharma attacks Cole... please book it at OTL.


Me, too.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The IC title is so useless now I forgot Wade was even the champ.Sad.Good job WWE.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Don't tell me DiBiase/Rhodes got more time than Bryan/Cara? Probably can't be helped since Bryan/Cara were going 100 miles an hour in that match.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> The IC title is so useless now I forgot Wade was even the champ.Sad.Good job WWE.


Not as bad as the U.S. title. WWE could care less about the mid-card titles anyway.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I will say that S-Down is proving again this week to be the must see show way more than Raw.Also,did they really have to do more Lawler mom insults again? Even a day or 2 after Mother's Day? I dont care if Jerry did ok it(which is up in the air)its still cheap low class heel heat.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I can see Christian slowly turning heel, but then we'd have 3 main event heels (Christian, Sheamus & Henry) and one main even babyface (Orton).

This has to be the 2nd worst main event picture on SD since 2007 when we just had Batista, Mysterio and Khali.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

@mst3rulz - Its unfortunate but yes, the midcard titles are completely irrelevant these days. So much so that you forget who the champion is from time to time. WWE needs to fix this.

The tag match set for the main event seems to be the likely place for Christian to turn. Walking out on Orton, or backstabbing him will clearly establish in one moment that Christian is heel. I'm not sure if that is how I want it to happen though. I feel with next to no big names on SD for a summer feud that they should work on a slow burn heel turn for Christian, and stretch a program with Orton for a couple of months. So yeah, I'm hoping Christian doesn't turn tonight.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

> *World champ Randy Orton & Christian defeated Sheamus & Mark Henry when Christian nailed the Killswitch on Sheamus as Orton hit Henry with the RKO.



so much for the heel turn!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swag said:


> so much for the heel turn!


Orton is contuining his program with Christian, there's a match on PPV. I'm not predicting anything, I'm just saying...


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Phew, no heel turn. I guess this means they have a longer plan setup for Christian. I hope it will be worthwhile.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

echOes said:


> @mst3rulz - Its unfortunate but yes, the midcard titles are completely irrelevant these days. So much so that you forget who the champion is from time to time. WWE needs to fix this.
> 
> The tag match set for the main event seems to be the likely place for Christian to turn. Walking out on Orton, or backstabbing him will clearly establish in one moment that Christian is heel. I'm not sure if that is how I want it to happen though. I feel with next to no big names on SD for a summer feud that they should work on a slow burn heel turn for Christian, and stretch a program with Orton for a couple of months. So yeah, I'm hoping Christian doesn't turn tonight.


Agreed. If they want to turn Christian it should be after OtL when Orton wins. They could easily stretch this program out for a couple months and I'd be happy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fucking good. Christian winning the title, losing the title and turning heel in the space of two weeks would be far too much of a rush job.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't see Christian turning heel unless he loses to Orton at OTL.


----------



## thefzk (Oct 27, 2009)

> Jinder Mahal comes out and smacks Khali for not taking his career seriously.


:lmao


----------



## mtx199 (Feb 15, 2011)

Christian should turn heel on the Smackdown after Otl when he loses to Henry or a midcarder for the wwe number 1 contendership


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Phew. No swerve. Christian/Orton 1 on 1 on at OTL look set.. for now.


----------



## MsCassieMollie (Mar 2, 2010)

*(4) World Hvt. champion Randy Orton & Christian beat Sheamus & Mark Henry. Christian pinned Sheamus. The two title match foes shook hands to close the show.*


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Fucking good. Christian winning the title, losing the title and turning heel in the space of two weeks would be far too much of a rush job.


agreed, actually don't want him to turn heel at all.


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

So Ted Jr is gonna be released then?


----------



## RoughJustice (Dec 7, 2008)

mtx199 said:


> Christian should turn heel on the Smackdown after Otl when he loses to Henry or a midcarder for the wwe number 1 contendership


Christian shouldn't lose to Mark Henry or a mid-carder, and he shouldn't turn heel. For a while at least.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Funny how quickly they forget past feuds, having Sheamus and Mark Henry team up.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

planetarydeadlock said:


> Funny how quickly they forget past feuds, having Sheamus and Mark Henry team up.


More like a one night squash that led to Sheamus squashing Bryan for a month.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't care about Sheamus and Henry being together. I am SO glad they didn't go with Henry/Khali like from last week. That would have been absolutely dreadful as the top 2 heels. 

I'm actually hoping Henry doesn't stay long and he will be replaced by someone younger and more deserving as the one of the top heels. It should be Barrett. Hopefully, if he loses the IC title at OTL, he shouldn't be that far off from getting back into the main event picture. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> I think it's very hard to keep an audience interested for long, in a match with a spot monkey in it. The novelty wears off and there's only so much you can do. Sin Cara is better taken with small doses.


Clearly you have not seen mistico vs averno in japan NJPW. 25 minutes awesome match.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

SkyTeam said:


> Clearly you have not seen mistico vs averno in japan NJPW. 25 minutes awesome match.


That's the problem with IWC. Most people could give two shits on what guys like Mistico and Danielson did before WWE. This forum is pretty much infested by people like this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

olympiadewash said:


> That's the problem with IWC. Most people could give two shits on what guys like Mistico and Danielson did before WWE. This forum is pretty much infested by people like this.


Why should they? It has no effect on what they're doing NOW, it's 2 completely different worlds.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm glad they didn't book Christian to look as stupid as R-Truth... 

Also why would Barrett make a challenge? Isn't he the champ? Shouldn't the ones who want his title make the challenges? *


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> That's the problem with IWC. Most people could give two shits on what guys like Mistico and Danielson did before WWE. This forum is pretty much infested by people like this.


Why does it matter what they did before if they don't show it in the WWE? It's not like I'm saying they're both shit performers, they're really good. But why the fuck should I give a damn?


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Why does it matter what they did before if they don't show it in the WWE? It's not like I'm saying they're both shit performers, they're really good. But why the fuck should I give a damn?


Because they're not allowed to show what they can do in the WWE... because Vince doesn't want guys like Danielson outshining his main event guys who are far less talented. One of the main reasons he hasn't been on PPV lately after stealing the show 4 straight times.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

olympiadewash said:


> Because they're not allowed to show what they can do in the WWE... because Vince doesn't want guys like Danielson outshining his main event guys who are far less talented. One of the main reasons he hasn't been on PPV lately after stealing the show 4 straight times.


If Bryan's not being allowed to show what he can do, yet he has still stolen the show several times in the WWE, i think I've seen enough from the guy and have no need to see his previous work.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad they didn't book Christian to look as stupid as R-Truth...
> 
> Also why would Barrett make a challenge? Isn't he the champ? Shouldn't the ones who want his title make the challenges? *


Exactly. Makes more sense for Zeke to demand a title shot especially after they just jumped him.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Rickey said:


> Exactly. Makes more sense for Zeke to demand a title shot especially after they just jumped him.


Might be a ploy to get Zeke in the ring, defenseless, and the Corre has him trapped.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad they didn't book Christian to look as stupid as R-Truth...
> 
> Also why would Barrett make a challenge? Isn't he the champ? Shouldn't the ones who want his title make the challenges? *


The Corre were supposed to be "equals", so I suppose Barrett made the challenge as his way to try to dispel that. He's an arrogant prick, I don't see why it's that out of the ordinary for him to make the challenge. Not every heel has to be a pussy like Miz.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

"Christian comes out and congratulates Randy Orton on winning the World title last week. He says he is looking forward to his rematch at Over the Limit. Sheamus, then Mark Henry come out and challenge Christian for his title shot. They work over Christian. Orton makes the save, setting up a tag match for later this evening"

what the fuck? clean cut babyface?


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Well Mark Henry and Sheamus are higher on the card than Barrett and Cody Rhodes, I'll give it a few months but maybe the cream doesn't rise to the top


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

bme said:


> I can see Christian slowly turning heel, but then we'd have 3 main event heels (Christian, Sheamus & Henry) and one main even babyface (Orton).
> 
> *This has to be the 2nd worst main event picture on SD since 2007 when we just had Batista, Mysterio and Khali*.


RAW is not doing any better either, I mean Miz, Rey Mysterio and Alberto Del Rio is now in the main event scene with R-Truth as the dark horse? Jesus Christ, nothing but upper mid-card talent at best.



Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad they didn't book Christian to look as stupid as R-Truth...
> 
> Also why would Barrett make a challenge? Isn't he the champ? Shouldn't the ones who want his title make the challenges? *


because even Wade Barrett knows how useless it is to hold the Intercontinental title, it's like a demotion... :side:


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

apokalypse said:


> "Christian comes out and congratulates Randy Orton on winning the World title last week. He says he is looking forward to his rematch at Over the Limit. Sheamus, then Mark Henry come out and challenge Christian for his title shot. They work over Christian. Orton makes the save, setting up a tag match for later this evening"
> 
> what the fuck? clean cut babyface?


He lost fair and square, what's he supposed to do come out and bitch, no they did the right thing. I am looking forward to this feud, hopefully they can push it past OTL, this feud can have that Punk vs Jeff slow burn to it, where Christian loses again at OTL, wins a #1 contendership to face Orton again where he loses, then he finally snaps and turns heel and wins the belt, one can dream right.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i think christian is going to turn heel but its going to be a slow burn heel turn kind of like cm punk back in 2009 against jeff hardy. its better this way because theres more of a build for his heel turn instead of just jumping straight into it right after he lost the belt. 

also, i wish they were doing more with cody rhodes. him beating ted " jobber " dibiase isnt going to do anything for him right now . he should be higher up on the card either invovled with the ic title or even in the main event replacing henry instead of being stuck in a match with dibiase and somewhat directionless right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> The Corre were supposed to be "equals", so I suppose Barrett made the challenge as his way to try to dispel that. He's an arrogant prick, I don't see why it's that out of the ordinary for him to make the challenge. Not every heel has to be a pussy like Miz.


*Well it really has nothing to do with being a coward or a, "pussy". The champion shouldn't be the one making challenges. 

Cena is certainly no pussy but you don't see him going out and making challenges for his own title. I just think it looks silly.*


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> The Corre were supposed to be "equals", so I suppose Barrett made the challenge as his way to try to dispel that. He's an arrogant prick, I don't see why it's that out of the ordinary for him to make the challenge. Not every heel has to be a pussy like Miz.


nah, it's just bad booking.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Issuing a challenge and then winning will be good for him. But if he loses.......


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've never felt more rage in WWE. 

If christian doesn't win. We Riot.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Sin Cara vs. Daniel Bryan and Chavo on commentary

Khali kiss camfpalm


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I've never felt more rage in WWE.
> 
> If christian doesn't win. We Riot.


Who is we? and were will you riot?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the arrogance of Wade Barrett challenging Zeke to beat him. Perfect for his character.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

As much as i want Christian to turn heel in the coming months, i just dont understand why they would do it considering they only have 2 main event faces on the roster to begin with. If they turn him you'd have the following - 

Face - 
Randy Orton ME
Daniel Bryan Mid
Sin Cara Mid
Kane Mid
Zeke Mid

Heel - 
Christian ME
Sheamus ME
Mark Henry ME/Mid
Cody Rhodes ME/Mid
Wade Barrett ME/Mid

Thats one stacked heel side, the only explanation is that Christian spends the next few months turning heel, and completes the turn alongside a returning face Chris Jericho around July /August?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully after the match at OTL, Christian is release......along with Zack Ryder.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I got bored just reading that ..


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

So I was wrong. Christian didn't turn heel tonight. Sigh.

If Christian doesn't turn heel, I don't think he can even participate in main-event matches. WWE will cast him aside as a face. At least a heel turn would show some amount of confidence in him even though he won't win the title.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Could we do a Christian-discussion-topic which is available everytime for everyone? His marks get on my nerves in these Spoiler-threads.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

That wouldn't stop them from flooding in the spoilers. Last week had three threads going on about him losing the title.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

> Layla cut a promo saying she hurt her knee against Michelle McCool at Extreme Rules but that it was worth it, since she is gone from WWE. Michael Cole comes out and begins berating her. *Kharma* comes to the ring and lays out Layla, then *goes after Cole*, who hides in the Cole Mine.


Hell yes


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sounds like an awesome show, can't really agree with guys like Sheamus and Barrett being near the ME scene seeing how they performed with Orton in the past but I'll see where this Orton/Christian feud play out.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

looks like they want to win the bit of audience they lost back, i aproove XD

i'm actually looking forward for this smackdown


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

> *Christian comes out and congratulates Randy Orton on winning the World title last week. He says he is looking forward to his rematch at Over the Limit. Sheamus, then Mark Henry come out and challenge Christian for his title shot. They work over Christian. Orton makes the save, setting up a tag match for later this evening.


HOLLA HOLLA!!!

I have a Deja Vu everytime I read the opening segment spoiler for SD.



> *Sin Cara defeated Daniel Bryan. Chavo Guerrero, on commentary, distracted Bryan, setting up the win. When Cara sees what Chavo did on the Titantron, he shoves Guerrero down.


This should defenitely be watchable.



> *Cody Rhodes pinned Ted DiBiase.


Heel vs. Heel? Are you out of your mind, WWE? Who should the WWE Universe cheer for in this match?



> *Layla cut a promo saying she hurt her knee against Michelle McCool at Extreme Rules but that it was worth it, since she is gone from WWE. Michael Cole comes out and begins berating her. Kharma comes to the ring and lays out Layla, then goes after Cole, who hides in the Cole Mine.


I can't wait to see Kharma give Cole the Implant Buster.



> *WWE Tag Team champion Kane defeated WWE Intercontinental champion Wade Barrett by DQ when the Corre interfered. Ezekiel Jackson hit the ring but the Corre laid him out.


Sounds boring



> *The Great Khali does the Khali Kiss Cam and kisses a fan. Jinder Mahal comes out and smacks Khali for not taking his career seriously.


How interesting, please tell me more...



> *Backstage, Wade Barrett challenges Ezekiel Jackson to an Intercontinental championship bout at Over the Limit.


I wouldn't be surprised to see Barrett lose the IC title at OTL.



> *World champ Randy Orton & Christian defeated Sheamus & Mark Henry when Christian nailed the Killswitch on Sheamus as Orton hit Henry with the RKO.


I can't remember the last time heels won those kind of main event matches on SD.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Ahh the old "interrupt a brawl by announcing a tag match for the main event" device that we've come to know and love... Yet again


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lastier said:


> HOLLA HOLLA!!!
> 
> I have a Deja Vu everytime I read the opening segment spoiler for SD.
> 
> ...


Teddy Played the face apparently.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

HOLLA HOLLA!

Teddy Long needs to go, I want to punch myself in the dick every time he's on screen. The Anonymous GM is better than him, and that's pretty fucking terrible.

If WWE wants to continue with on-screen authority figures, they need to hurry and pull the trigger on Triple H being head honcho.

Super pumped to watch the Cody/Ted match, I find it hilarious that Ted is now jobbing to Cody.

Cara/Danielson should be good.

Everything else sounds meh.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I wish corre would just break up and wade could go solo. The sooner he loses that IC title the better.. 
I'm interested into seeing what will happen with cara and chavo.. Wish Bryan had some sort of direction but oh well..
I was going to say wow what lazy booking for christian/orton, but I guess they're going slow with it


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

dynamite452 said:


> Just wanted to say I love your signature lol.
> 
> Does anyone else see Orton vs. Christian turning into a triple threat with Sheamus added in to the mix? I hope not though, just want to see Christian vs. Orton.
> 
> And judging from what I just read, I don't think Christian is turning heel anytime soon (well unless more happens in the episode), don't see that happening either as SD doesn't have as many faces.


That'd be interesting, I'd take Sheamus over Mark Henry every day of the week, plus it's more interesting than a straight rematch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ass Buster said:


> Sounds like an awesome show, can't really agree with guys like Sheamus and Barrett being near the ME scene seeing how they performed with Orton in the past but I'll see where this Orton/Christian feud play out.


So they can't main event because the top guy is a talentless cunt who has no chemistry with anybody he's ever feuded with? Nobody is ever going to work a good program with him, it can't be done.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> So they can't main event because the top guy is a talentless cunt who has no chemistry with anybody he's ever feuded with? Nobody is ever going to work a good program with him, it can't be done.


QFT. I never understood the boner the IWC had for Barrett. He's good on the mic, but that's about it... and let's face it, anyone could get heel heat for picking on SUPER CENA!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

olympiadewash said:


> QFT. I never understood the boner the IWC had for Barrett. He's good on the mic, but that's about it... and let's face it, anyone could get heel heat for picking on SUPER CENA!


You just said that to the wrong person. (He meant Orton)


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good Smackdown.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Lady Croft said:


> *I'm glad they didn't book Christian to look as stupid as R-Truth...
> 
> Also why would Barrett make a challenge? Isn't he the champ? Shouldn't the ones who want his title make the challenges? *


As far as I can tell it's because a) Zeke can barely cobble together a sentence and b) Wade Barrett is _The Man_.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Ted DiBiase face?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds like an okay Smackdown. Thought so...Christian wasn't turning heel and I really don't see him turning heel either since SD lacks in the baby face dept.

Hope Kharma destroys Cole at Over the Limit. Karma is a BITCH.


----------



## jazz556 (Feb 24, 2011)

The Corre needs to fire Jackson. Henry needs to shut up and 
Sheamus needs to shut the :cuss: up!!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> So they can't main event because the top guy is a talentless cunt who has no chemistry with anybody he's ever feuded with? Nobody is ever going to work a good program with him, it can't be done.





olympiadewash said:


> QFT. I never understood the boner the IWC had for Barrett. He's good on the mic, but that's about it... and let's face it, anyone could get heel heat for picking on SUPER CENA!


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Best. Post. Ever.

And btw, HHH/Orton wins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

olympiadewash said:


> QFT. I never understood the boner the IWC had for Barrett. He's good on the mic, but that's about it... and let's face it, anyone could get heel heat for picking on SUPER CENA!


fpalm


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Ass Buster said:


> Sounds like an awesome show, can't really agree with guys like Sheamus and Barrett being near the ME scene seeing how they performed with Orton in the past but I'll see where this Orton/Christian feud play out.


I find it that you mentioned that they performed poorly with Orton so they should not be near the main event. If u tried batteries on two different remote controls and they still did not work, I am pretty sure it is the battery not the remotes. Sheamus and Barrett should be near the main event, at this point the main event is Cena n Orton


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> fpalm


Oh come on, that was funny lol. Well, it was for me given that I know what you were intending! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Funny or not, how the HELL can you misunderstand who I was talking about?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Because 90% of the time your posts don't make sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

As opposed to your 100%. That post was perfectly clear.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Funny or not, how the HELL can you misunderstand who I was talking about?


Some people just aren't digging Barrett. Believe it or not lol.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh god now you've done it. 10 pages of nerd raging coming up...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

At least if I had a sig it'd be up to date.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Some people just aren't digging Barrett. Believe it or not lol.


Doesn't matter if the guy I was misunderstood to be talking about was Barrett or Jeff Hardy, I clearly said "the top guy". Barrett is not the top guy, ergo I couldn't be talking about him.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And neither is the guy in your sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And why does that matter, exactly? I'm entitled to have whatever I want here.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice to see smackdown is using fresh original material by having a random tag match as the main event. The show looks awful. Glad to read the spoilers. I won't be watching smackdown until Christian gets the WHC back.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> Nice to see smackdown is using fresh original material by having a random tag match as the main event. The show looks awful. Glad to read the spoilers. I won't be watching smackdown until Christian gets the WHC back.


You're never watching SmackDown again? Seems kinda extreme...


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Hopefully you wont be watching for a long time then.And thats kind of odd when your sig is 'Randy Orton fan since 2002."


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're never watching SmackDown again? Seems kinda extreme...



No I'm hoping Christian gets it back with a dirty victory and heel turn at OTL. Even if he loses it at MITB again that would be fine. Its just outrageous that he loses it 2 days after a very overdue win.





mst3rulz said:


> Hopefully you wont be watching for a long time then.And thats kind of odd when your sig is 'Randy Orton fan since 2002."



Its not weird at all. I like Randy Orton. I'm not mad at Orton, I haven't tweeted any death threats like others have. I would have been happy if Orton had won at OTL. I'm angry and disappointed at the way Christian was utterly disrespected. As a result I have no interest in watching the show. Especially when the spoilers make the show sound as horrible as that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TMPRKO said:


> No I'm hoping Christian gets it back with a dirty victory and heel turn at OTL. Even if he loses it at MITB again that would be fine. Its just outrageous that he loses it 2 days after a very overdue win.


Well, hope all you like, it's not happening. The sole reason for Vince giving Christian a 2 day title reign is because he felt like his hands were basically tied and he had to give Christian the title because of Edge's retirement. He had no intention of ever giving Christian the title, so he took it away the first opportunity he got. It sucks, but Vince is a delusional fool. The entire product runs on one man's vision, and unfortunately, that vision is so impaired it needs glasses that are so strong they don't even exist yet.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry about that TMPRKO,I thought you meant you wasnt gonna watch S-Down entirely,not just this weeks show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Doesn't matter if the guy I was misunderstood to be talking about was Barrett or Jeff Hardy, I clearly said "the top guy". Barrett is not the top guy, ergo I couldn't be talking about him.


Alright, it was a joke lol. You really ought to lighten up about this stuff.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

TMPRKO said:


> No I'm hoping Christian gets it back with a dirty victory and heel turn at OTL. Even if he loses it at MITB again that would be fine. Its just outrageous that he loses it 2 days after a very overdue win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Question. Would you be happier if Christian never won it in the first place?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I think its your sig Starbuck thats causing Wrex's anger.LOL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> At least if I had a sig it'd be up to date.


*Just a heads up... no paid members can now have banners in their sigs. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, looks like Smackdown is, based on the spoilers, the definition of an average show this week.

Shame the ratings for last week's stellar show were so low, now they won't even bother to try anymore.

Glad to see the angle with Jinder Mahal progress, though. Hope they have him butcher Khali in the coming weeks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Shame the ratings for last week's stellar show were so low, now they won't even bother to try anymore.


They have no one to blame but themselves. That's what happens every time you give Orton the ball, he trips over his shoelaces and the ball rolls into the river. Why the WWE keeps throwing the net back to bring the ball back to him I'll never know. And they say Christian can't draw...laughable.



> Glad to see the angle with Jinder Mahal progress, though. Hope they have him butcher Khali in the coming weeks.


Supposedly, this is an angle to turn Khali back heel and then they'd team together. It doesn't look like they'll be feuding with each other, which is fine with me because Mahal is supposedly going to handle the majority of the work in their team, so instead of seeing him feud with Khali, which would mean Khali having to wrestle more, he can just sit on the apron for 7 minutes, hit his 2 moves and leave.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> b/c he's one of the best babyfaces in the world and should stay as a face


Watch his 04 run and tell me he's not a better heel.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're never watching SmackDown again? Seems kinda extreme...


So you're really going the whole "Christian is never becoming champ blalaahawha" route again?  That really worked last time so keep up the good work.

Winning the title once is a massive step forward seeing as the second win is almost always inevitable. Look at Sheamus, if he can grab the title a second time whilst he failed so hard the first time then anyone can win 2. Miz will also win his second and Christian is a fuckload better then him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> They have no one to blame but themselves. That's what happens every time you give Orton the ball, he trips over his shoelaces and the ball rolls into the river. Why the WWE keeps throwing the net back to bring the ball back to him I'll never know. And they say Christian can't draw...laughable.


It is quite fascinating that every time Orton wins the belt the ratings do take a dip. I can't help but think there's some semblance of coincidence involved but I can't deny it's the case in any event, and as you know I've long agreed that he's hardly a proven draw on his own at all. We'll have to keep checking on whether or not WWE's superface push of him in the last year has altered this, but the first rating of the "Orton era" of Smackdown wasn't the best signpost, ha.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Supposedly, this is an angle to turn Khali back heel and then they'd team together. It doesn't look like they'll be feuding with each other, which is fine with me because Mahal is supposedly going to handle the majority of the work in their team, so instead of seeing him feud with Khali, which would mean Khali having to wrestle more, he can just sit on the apron for 7 minutes, hit his 2 moves and leave.


Ah, okay. Tag team wrestling to make a comeback?  Seriously, though I could see this team be the one to take down ShoKane in the coming weeks/months. That's not a bad plan, actually, for all the reasons you state and more. It gives the new kid a chance to make some waves without having to be thrown into the deep end of the pool right off the bat having to work singles matches, but at the same time he's going to still be handling the majority of the work just as you say. Thanks for the information, I had heard this as a slight rumor a little while back but sounds like it's got more legs to it according to you. For once WWE may be doing the right thing for everyone involved, getting Mahal over via Khali, creating a new tag team that could pose a threat to the champs, letting Mahal not have to go out on his own right off the bat and ensuring that Khali doesn't pollute too many shows with singles matches himself. This makes me feel happy. Rep coming your way.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, hope all you like, it's not happening. The sole reason for Vince giving Christian a 2 day title reign is because he felt like his hands were basically tied and he had to give Christian the title because of Edge's retirement. He had no intention of ever giving Christian the title, so he took it away the first opportunity he got. It sucks, but Vince is a delusional fool. The entire product runs on one man's vision, and unfortunately, that vision is so impaired it needs glasses that are so strong they don't even exist yet.


Hey Pyro, please read your post again and think about what Evo said about you sounding like someone who knows Vince. You don't, but this post is just a perfect example for Evo's criticism.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Gin said:


> Hey Pyro, please read your post again and think about what Evo said about you sounding like someone who knows Vince. You don't, but this post is just a perfect example for Evo's criticism.


Maybe if Vince had actually given focus to someone other than Orton or Cena for the past 2 years then he would be wrong, but he is right.

He's had flashes of wanting to push someone to the top like a Barret, Sheamus or Miz but he always seems to forget about them or have them squashed by Cena or Orton.

Everytime Vince gives Orton the belt it's like ... "Maybe this time he'll step up and not be useless...maybe THIS time the ratings would drop"

8 times and the old fool still hasn't got it. Orton just ISN'T that good and never will be, despite how hard he is pushed.

Watch Orton or Cena get injured. Panic mode will be engaged in a way that no one will have seen before. They'd end up throwing the belt on someone who can't cut it such as Morrison when they have an extremely over face in Kofi staying in the midcard. A guy who has recieved minimal pushing and screen time is still more over than 90% of the roster. 

TLDR; Vince only thinks Orton and Cena exist.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> They have no one to blame but themselves. That's what happens every time you give Orton the ball, he trips over his shoelaces and the ball rolls into the river. Why the WWE keeps throwing the net back to bring the ball back to him I'll never know. And they say Christian can't draw...laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly, this is an angle to turn Khali back heel and then they'd team together. It doesn't look like they'll be feuding with each other, which is fine with me because Mahal is supposedly going to handle the majority of the work in their team, so instead of seeing him feud with Khali, which would mean Khali having to wrestle more, he can just sit on the apron for 7 minutes, hit his 2 moves and leave.


so it went from Christian will never win a world title to Christian will never win another world title "again" I'm sorry but your about fickle as fuck.

I'm sick and tired of everbody laying ALL the blame on Randy, when its a proven fact most ever time wwe gives him the belt, playoffs start and it doesn't matter who the champion is, people are going to watch NLF,MLB,NBA or whatever it may be.

Plus add to the fact theres nothing else going on SD, no Cody and Rey feud, you just have cody talking about how ugly people are and shit.

wwe lost a ton of lantino viewers with drafting both rey and delrio. Just to add sincara, it take awhile for casual viewers to tune in.

If it wasn't for Christian and Orton that show would of gotten ALOT worst. To say their not a draw is just pure fucking bullshit. 
I could say Miz is a better draw than John Cena cause there was this one raw, where it got higher than Cena as Champ.

Smackdown doesn't score in the 2.0 year around, wrestlemania time's gone, playoffs are kicking into full gear, weathers warmer people are getting out, schools out people are taking vacation.

btw wwe is putting the main focus on Christian, look at the wwe website, its about Christian losing his dream, wwe does 0 to hype up ortons win when the can eaisly bring up he was the youngest world champ and this is the 2nd time he won the belt.
Christian has been the main focus on Smackdown these two past weeks, so if you think wwe isn't going to put the title back on Christian at some point or another your kidding yourself.
Jeff Hardy lost his title first title in a few minutes, and he was a crackhead tna reject coming back to wwe.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> They have no one to blame but themselves. That's what happens every time you give Orton the ball, he trips over his shoelaces and the ball rolls into the river. Why the WWE keeps throwing the net back to bring the ball back to him I'll never know. And they say Christian can't draw...laughable.
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly, this is an angle to turn Khali back heel and then they'd team together. It doesn't look like they'll be feuding with each other, which is fine with me because Mahal is supposedly going to handle the majority of the work in their team, so instead of seeing him feud with Khali, which would mean Khali having to wrestle more, he can just sit on the apron for 7 minutes, hit his 2 moves and leave.


You do realise SD never gets good ratings and Christian was the champ going into the show, shouldnt you blame him?


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

echOes said:


> I don't care about Sheamus and Henry being together. I am SO glad they didn't go with Henry/Khali like from last week. That would have been absolutely dreadful as the top 2 heels.
> 
> I'm actually hoping Henry doesn't stay long and he will be replaced by someone younger and *more deserving* as the one of the top heels. It should be Barrett. Hopefully, if he loses the IC title at OTL, he shouldn't be that far off from getting back into the main event picture. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


How is Henry not deserving? he has been with the WWE for 15 years and has proved to be good on the mic and agile enough in the ring for a big monster heel. Why does Henry not deserve a reign or at least a place as a top heel?



Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, hope all you like, it's not happening. The sole reason for Vince giving Christian a 2 day title reign is because he felt like his hands were basically tied and he had to give Christian the title because of Edge's retirement. He had no intention of ever giving Christian the title, so he took it away the first opportunity he got. It sucks, but Vince is a delusional fool. The entire product runs on one man's vision, and unfortunately, that vision is so impaired it needs glasses that are so strong they don't even exist yet.


If Vince didn't want Christian as champion all he had to do was wrap the Corre/Show/Kane fued up and have Kane or Show win a Battle Royal to face DelRio then drop it to Orton when he arrived on Smackdown. Vince didn't have his hands tied at all, there were a lot of options he could of took if he didn't want Christian near the belt. He put the belt on Christian because he wanted to, If he didn't want to he simply wouldn't of done it.


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Edit -Double Post


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

If they kept the belt on Christian they wouldnt have to worry about bad ratings because the show would be cancelled soon enough.Again,it was CHRISTIAN that was the champ going into last weeks show,not Orton.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm glad Christian is getting a main event rematch with orton. It seems there is no way in hell that he gets the belt back but hopefully they continue the storyline with him and orton for couple months. They did have a great match and I want to see what they do at the upcoming ppvs


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> If they kept the belt on Christian they wouldnt have to worry about bad ratings because the show would be cancelled soon enough.Again,it was CHRISTIAN that was the champ going into last weeks show,not Orton.


nah, it was *The Ratings Killer* that caused the 12% drop. A rumored title change on a taped show has always spiked the ratings, and that 12% drop off goes to show nobody gave a fuck about Randall.

Orton is the personification of the shits.

If Smackdown went AWOL because of bad ratings, that would be nothing new to Randy Orton either because he knows all about going AWOL


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Death Finger said:


> So you're really going the whole "Christian is never becoming champ blalaahawha" route again?  That really worked last time so keep up the good work.


It actually did work seeing as I was right for years upon years upon years. Just because he got a pity reign because Edge politicked one for him because he was going to be crippled if he kept wrestling doesn't mean that changed anything about how Vince views him. Now he's got nobody to fall back on and he's on a brand where literally 100% of the roster including him, except for Randy Orton are jobbers or midcarders that present him zero challenge. Orton might as well have the WHC stitched into his stomach because he's gonna be wearing it around his waist for a long time.



> Winning the title once is a massive step forward seeing as the second win is almost always inevitable. Look at Sheamus, if he can grab the title a second time whilst he failed so hard the first time then anyone can win 2. Miz will also win his second and Christian is a fuckload better then him.


It doesn't matter who's better than who, it matters who Vince likes. It didn't take Sheamus or Miz's best friend's (who also happens to be a long standing main eventer with a lot of pull) spine hanging from a thread for them to get the title, and they damn sure held it longer than 2 days. 

A second reign is hardly always inevitable, there's a lot of people who only got 1 reign. Eddie, Benoit, JBL, RVD, Khali, etc, and all of those reigns were considerably longer than Christian's, who's reign was simply a reign Vince gave to please Edge, and then gave the title to Orton the first opportunity he got.



> You do realise SD never gets good ratings and Christian was the champ going into the show, shouldnt you blame him?


No, I shouldn't blame Christian because it's clear as day what happened. EVERYONE knew that Orton won the title on that taping. Doesn't matter if you read spoilers or not, it was all over Facebook, it was all over Youtube, it was all over Twitter, it was edited on Orton and Christian's respective Wikipedia pages. It was plastered so far and so wide that nobody could miss it unless they stayed off the Internet all together for 3 whole days which almost nobody does. 

This was the lowest rating of the entire year, people knew Orton won the title and refused to watch it in protest. I have seen NUMEROUS fans state that they were tuning out because of this. When fans in record numbers protest a show, and then you get the worst rating of the year, this is NOT a coincidence.



> Christian has been the main focus on Smackdown these two past weeks, so if you think wwe isn't going to put the title back on Christian at some point or another your kidding yourself.
> 
> Jeff Hardy lost his title first title in a few minutes, and he was a crackhead tna reject coming back to wwe.


A - Jeff Hardy is a shitload more of a draw

B - Jeff Hardy wasn't a 37 year old veteran during a time when only young guys are getting pushed, he was still very young and had years to be a top guy if he wasn't such an idiot.

C - That was his SECOND world title, not his first. Sure, it was his first reign with the Big Gold Belt if you want to be technical but that means nothing. He had a WWE Championship reign for a month previous. Not to mention, there's a big difference in the WAY he lost it. Jeff Hardy had just been through a ladder match and he was taken advantage of by a fresh CM Punk, Christian got beat flat out in a normal 1 on 1 contest, making his reign look like a fluke.



> If Vince didn't want Christian as champion all he had to do was wrap the Corre/Show/Kane fued up and have Kane or Show win a Battle Royal to face DelRio then drop it to Orton when he arrived on Smackdown. Vince didn't have his hands tied at all, there were a lot of options he could of took if he didn't want Christian near the belt. He put the belt on Christian because he wanted to, If he didn't want to he simply wouldn't of done it.


In any other situation he would've done it, but Vince does do things he doesn't want to do on occasion. Do you think Vince WANTED to give Rey Mysterio his first world title? It's a situation similar to that, although Rey actually got a respectable reign in length, because for starters, Edge isn't dead, and secondly, because of that, there wasn't any money that Vince could make from it.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Pyro, I'm not getting drawn into a debate, but I just wanted to ask - what would you think _*IF*_ Christian actually won the belt back? Seeing as it would undeniably shit on your theories?

Just interested.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Do you really expect him to win the belt back?


After the large backlash from Christian fans that actually surprised the WWE fans, and Jericho supporting the decision to take the belt off Christian in order to have a bigger storyline, you never know. However, if he does win the title back, we already know it won't be for long. I'm just glad the guy is in the main event and is being treated like an actual main event for the current time being.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Shouldnt we blame the NBA for low ratings as well?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Pyro, I'm not getting drawn into a debate, but I just wanted to ask - what would you think IF Christian actually won the belt back? Seeing as it would undeniably shit on your theories?
> 
> Just interested.


I don't care about my theories whatsoever, I'd gladly see him get another reign.



> After the large backlash from Christian fans that actually surprised the WWE fans, and Jericho supporting the decision to take the belt off Christian in order to have a bigger storyline, you never know. However, if he does win the title back, we already know it won't be for long. I'm just glad the guy is in the main event and is being treated like an actual main event for the current time being.


He's not being treated like a main eventer, though. He's being treated like a midcarder who got a fluke title reign. That's exactly what it came off as.

A large backlash won't matter, Vince rarely, if ever listens to the fans anymore. That's why guys like Kofi are in the position they're in. In late 2009, he got more over than Orton but Vince still pulled the plug. That's what happens in WWE today.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

> A second reign is hardly always inevitable, there's a lot of people who only got 1 reign. Eddie, Benoit, JBL, RVD, Khali, etc, and all of those reigns were considerably longer than Christian's, who's reign was simply a reign Vince gave to please Edge, and then gave the title to Orton the first opportunity he got.


Eddie and Benoit are not really fair comparisons seeing how both there careers were cut short. RVD, like Jeff Hardy, was seen as too much of a risk to have running around with the title and Khali was an obvious mistake reign. JBL fair enough, but as a heel nearing his 40s and very out of shape, a second reign was unlikely anyway.

Christian will get at least 1 more reign before he retires, it's a given. You know it yourself but you're playing some wierd form of reverse psychology thinking that the more you deny the possibility of it happening, the more likely it will happen.



Simply Flawless said:


> Shouldnt we blame the NBA for low ratings as well?


Ofcourse not, its always Ortons fault even tho he wasn't even the bloody champ. I'm surprised they haven't blamed Raws rating on Orton yet.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Death Finger said:


> Ofcourse not, its always Ortons fault even tho he wasn't even the bloody champ. I'm surprised they haven't blamed Raws rating on Orton yet.


We did blame Raws rating on Orton, you know, when he was champ...every single time.

The guy just isn't well liked outside of the kids who go to see him. All the casual fans with half a brain cell hate him for being a boring cunt and most people here with a clue realise he's a talentless cunt.

The fact he gets 8 titles just for bein chummy with Vince and lookin like an oiled up baby is just silly.

It's gotten to that point where bluntness is required. The product is going to the shitter because Vince can only keep his attention on Cena and Orton. If this keeps up we WILL get the worst year in wrestling history as everyone that Vince has thought for a week or two he'd build up has had all their momentum swiped away.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Ofcourse not, its always Ortons fault even tho he wasn't even the bloody champ. I'm surprised they haven't blamed Raws rating on Orton yet.


:lmao

Shocked they dont blame natural disasters on Orton since he's Satan to them and all.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Gingermadman said:


> We did blame Raws rating on Orton, you know, when he was champ...every single time.
> 
> The guy just isn't well liked outside of the kids who go to see him. All the casual fans with half a brain cell hate him for being a boring cunt and most people here with a clue realise he's a talentless cunt.
> 
> ...


I meant this weeks Raw, 3.2 down from 3.4 something. But obviously that drop in ratings was because of the games or because the Rock was not on, maybe the fans where so pissed of at Orton becoming champ that they boycotted Raw too?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Death Finger said:


> Eddie and Benoit are not really fair comparisons seeing how both there careers were cut short. RVD, like Jeff Hardy, was seen as too much of a risk to have running around with the title and Khali was an obvious mistake reign. JBL fair enough, but as a heel nearing his 40s and very out of shape, a second reign was unlikely anyway.
> 
> Christian will get at least 1 more reign before he retires, it's a given. You know it yourself but you're playing some wierd form of reverse psychology thinking that the more you deny the possibility of it happening, the more likely it will happen.


LOL, what? I know it? That's ridiculous. I don't believe for a second he'll get a second reign. Look at what had to happen for him to even get his first. 

The only way I'd be open to considering that he could possibly become world champion again is if Vince dies.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Its as simple as this.The guy has ALWAYS been thought of as a enhancement talent in Vince's eyes and I agree in that assesment. Sure hes had a good career but by himself what has he ever done? Edge was always the star of the team.Sure hes had some great TLC and Ladder matches and other gimmick matches(again,matches where he wasnt the only one making the match good.Hes been in the biz for 15 or so years and his biggest claim to fame before the E.R. PPV was the ECW title. Wow.

If Edge never quit nobody would care if Christian won the belt or not.Probably because he wouldnt even have been in the match and as always would be Edge's sloppy seconds.And say Christian lost the belt last week to oh,CM Punk or Miz or Bryan or some other IWC idol and not Orton(for some reason the IWC's Public Enemy #1)?

Would the IWC throw a fit and blow up the 'net over it? Of course not.But if its Orton and he as much just sneezes the IWC goes nuts.Vince saw a good story w/ Christian and Edge and he took advantage of it.Right place,right time for Christian.Theres always gonna be talented people that are around for along time that should have been world champs but never were.Youd think Christian is the only one.

Maybe Vince is still butthurt over him going to TNA back in'06-07? And please.Dont bring up the arguement "Christian deserved it because he was always in the shadows of Edge and others.Like Orton wasnt? Hes been in Cena's shadow on Raw for the past 5 years.Even when on nightly bases hed be more over than Cena,had the loudest 100% for him pops(not 50/50 like most of Cena's was)and in their matches was more popular.

In 5 years or less Christian will be retired himself Im sure(or a road agent or something like that) while Orton will still be in the prime of his career. Ever hear of "long term planning?" Christian had his moment,fleeting as it was.Get over it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Its as simple as this.The guy has ALWAYS been thought of as a enhancement talent in Vince's eyes and I agree in that assesment. Sure hes had a good career but by himself what has he ever done? Edge was always the star of the team.Sure hes had some great TLC and Ladder matches and other gimmick matches(again,matches where he wasnt the only one making the match good.Hes been in the biz for 15 or so years and his biggest claim to fame before the E.R. PPV was the ECW title. Wow.
> 
> If Edge never quit nobody would care if Christian won the belt or not.Probably because he wouldnt even have been in the match and as always would be Edge's sloppy seconds.And say Christian lost the belt last week to oh,CM Punk or Miz or Bryan or some other IWC idol and not Orton(for some reason the IWC's Public Enemy #1)?
> 
> ...


Agreed, although I think Vince missed the boat on Christian in 2005, when he could have been big imo.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LOL, what? I know it? That's ridiculous. I don't believe for a second he'll get a second reign. Look at what had to happen for him to even get his first.
> 
> The only way I'd be open to considering that he could possibly become world champion again *is if Vince dies.*


Don't do what I think you might do, Pyro...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Decent episode of Smackdown today.

Jinder Mahal could be huge, he's got the good clean cut look that WWE likes, and he's fairly tall. Poor Teddy jr. got the jobber entrance, and though he put up a fight he lost in a decisive fashion. Good short match between DB and Cara too, the lighting gets on my nerves sometimes though. The Tag Main Event was meh, but the crowd was really hot for it though.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Don't do what I think you might do, Pyro...


Don't worry, I'm a nice guy. I spared his life when he released Kennedy and that was a far greater crime than cutting Christian's world title reign short.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I consider Christian's short reign as a blessing in disguise. We were spared from another "Underdog/Cinderella story were he defies the odds blablabla" like Mysterio and Punk's first title reigns. He may never get that title back but at least he's getting character development, something that could actually make him more entertaining.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Decent episode of Smackdown today.
> 
> Jinder Mahal could be huge, he's got the good clean cut look that WWE likes, and he's fairly tall. Poor Teddy jr. got the jobber entrance, and though he put up a fight he lost in a decisive fashion. Good short match between DB and Cara too, the lighting gets on my nerves sometimes though. The Tag Main Event was meh, but the crowd was really hot for it though.


Have you seen it? How? Unless you're from Australia or somewhere it's already aired?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Have you seen it? How? Unless you're from *Australia* or somewhere it's already aired?


Nope. But real close lol, Philippines. Guess that's one advantage of being a wrestling fan from the Philippines, that and we get the WWE PPVs for free.


----------



## olympiadewash (Apr 2, 2010)

Lucky you! Was Sin Cara/DB good?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Nope. But real close lol, *Philippines*. Guess that's one advantage of being a wrestling fan from the Philippines, that and we get the WWE PPVs for free.


Much more exotic than where I live haha. UK.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

olympiadewash said:


> Lucky you! Was Sin Cara/DB good?


It was, the match was short and sweet. It's probably the most competitive match of Sin Cara yet, both men looked good in that match, clever spot where Bryan reversed Cara's handspring elbow and tried to lock in the LeBell lock. Oh and this is probably nothing but I marked when Chavo announced Cara's entrance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> I consider Christian's short reign as a blessing in disguise. We were spared from another "Underdog/Cinderella story were he defies the odds blablabla" like Mysterio and Punk's first title reigns. He may never get that title back but at least he's getting character development, something that could actually make him more entertaining.


So after years and years of busting his ass to get nowhere, you're ok with him losing the title in 2 days simply because it gives him character development which he should've had anyway? What a terrible attitude to have. His first (and only) world title reign should've been treated with respect. I can't believe we live in an era where a Biff Tannen knockoff with no charisma and a gigantic, annoying lisp that makes the audience gag and was jobbing to Santino immediately before he won the title had a respectable reign and a guy as talented as Christian didn't. It shows Vince McMahon's priorities have gone down the shitter.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> So after years and years of busting his ass to get nowhere, you're ok with him losing the title in 2 days simply because it gives him character development which he should've had anyway? What a terrible attitude to have. His first (and only) world title reign should've been treated with respect. I can't believe we live in an era where a Biff Tannen knockoff with no charisma and a gigantic, annoying lisp that makes the audience gag and was jobbing to Santino immediately before he won the title had a respectable reign and a guy as talented as Christian didn't. It shows Vince McMahon's priorities have gone down the shitter.


Swagger had a respectable reign? Lengthy reign, yes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WC said:


> Swagger had a respectable reign? Lengthy reign, yes.


He got a clean win over Orton on PPV, and he successfully defended his title more than once against both Jericho and Edge. I'd say that's pretty good.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Whatever. Imagine him being as helpless as Rey was in his first reign, getting destroyed by Henry and Khali or as irrelevant as Punk was in his first reign, getting pushed aside by Batista and Kane who weren't even in the title hunt and were feuding over a bag containing a Mysterio mask.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Pyro, Christian's title win was a classic example of retarded booking, itself. You didn't have a problem with the bad booking when Christian got the belt because of it. Nor did anyone else.

Case in point, you talk about Swagger jobbing to Santino before winning the belt, when Christian wasn't even booked to wrestle on the PPV before Extreme Rules and was valeting Edge. At least Swagger had the credibility of the MITB.

You'll always find a way to justify the booking, as long as your favourites are winning. It's childish tbh.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Pyro, Christian's title win was a classic example of retarded booking, itself. You didn't have a problem with the bad booking when Christian got the belt because of it. Nor did anyone else.
> 
> Case in point, you talk about Swagger jobbing to Santino before winning the belt, when Christian wasn't even booked to wrestle on the PPV before Extreme Rules and was valeting Edge. At least Swagger had the credibility of the MITB.
> 
> You'll always find a way to justify the booking, as long as your favourites are winning. It's childish tbh.


yes but Christian had defeated the royal rumble winner clean numerous times just weeks prior to wrestlemania


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It's True said:


> yes but Christian had defeated the royal rumble winner clean numerous times just weeks prior to wrestlemania


Which makes everything even more stupid.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I could have watched Byran/Sin Cara for days to be honest. Such a beautiful executed match. God, I love it!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

*smackdown was awesome again*

Smackdown was great once again this week we had awesome sin cara DB match karma trying to kill cole, kane v barret was good and tag match was good with a great hot crowd great show.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

I liked it. Good to see a hot crowd. They went bonkers for Orton haha. Felt sorry for Dibiase though. One year back he was being groomed for stardom and now he's fodder to the guy he should have been outshining if everybody's views were anything to go by. Kharma going after Cole was hilarious and Layla is getting more and more beautiful haha. Yes Smackdown was very good and I look forward to next week.


----------



## RickRoll'd (May 5, 2011)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

I was laughing hard, when Kharma is looking to Cole, and Cole is really in a GAY MODE. :lmao


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

Great episode this week, no doubt  Who said wrestling was dead? 


:side:


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, hope all you like, it's not happening. The sole reason for Vince giving Christian a 2 day title reign is because he felt like his hands were basically tied and he had to give Christian the title because of Edge's retirement. He had no intention of ever giving Christian the title, so he took it away the first opportunity he got. It sucks, but Vince is a delusional fool. The entire product runs on one man's vision, and unfortunately, that vision is so impaired it needs glasses that are so strong they don't even exist yet.


:lmao:lmao

I don't know what's more hilarious... The fact that you seem to think you have precise knowledge on the inner workings of the mind of a man you have never met or spoken to, or that you think you know how to run a business better than the man that essentially invented it(sports entertainment). 

Do you really think if Vince was the senile, delusional old fool you make him out to be, WWE would be in the position it is? 
The fact WWE continues to be as successful as it does, despite the hurdles it has faced, is a testament to how much of an astute businessman Vince is.

Have you ever considered that maybe WWE doesn't care about pleasing the likes of you??
You're an internet fan who bitches about everything and is never pleased, you read spoilers, you probably don't buy pay-per-views and you probably don't buy merchandise. You offer absolutely nothing to WWE as a "fan". Basically, your opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Pyro, Christian's title win was a classic example of retarded booking, itself. You didn't have a problem with the bad booking when Christian got the belt because of it. Nor did anyone else.
> 
> Case in point, you talk about Swagger jobbing to Santino before winning the belt, when Christian wasn't even booked to wrestle on the PPV before Extreme Rules and was valeting Edge. At least Swagger had the credibility of the MITB.
> 
> You'll always find a way to justify the booking, as long as your favourites are winning. It's childish tbh.


There was nothing wrong with the way extreme rules was booked, what the hell are you talking about?

Christian had beaten Del Rio for weeks on end andw as very much more involved in the feud than Edge was.

Also the poster above, if Vince wasn't a delusional insane fool, why would he insist on pushing the same 2 guys for years on end and consistently ignore everyone else on the roster? If Orton or Cena get badly injured then it's safe to say it'll be game over for Smackdown.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Why did they waste ted on cody now? they could have built a feud between these two oh well.


----------



## randelic (Aug 10, 2010)

As far as Smackdown goes, the Daniel Bryan and Sin Cara match was incredible! I hope they build something with them and let them take it to a ppv.


----------



## randelic (Aug 10, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


> Why did they waste ted on cody now? they could have built a feud between these two oh well.


Amen. I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

See what happens Vince when you have WRESTLING as the main part of the show and not stupid birthday parties and crap like that?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Chavo said "wrestling" during the Sin Cara match and they didn't edit it........ shocked.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

EVERYTHING about this show was awesome. the commentary, the wrestling, everything.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Chavo said "wrestling" during the Sin Cara match and they didn't edit it........ shocked.


LOL as Chavo said last week he is the last Guerrero he can do what ever he likes. Also anyone catch superstars edgeheads back together.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

A good episode, lots of exciting matches with Sin Cara, Daniel Brian, Rhodes, Debiase and the main event which was great to watch. Great buildup with Corre/Zeke/, Khali/Mahal, Chavo/SinCara, Rhodes, Kharma and ofcourse Christian/Orton.

Solid show overall.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Wrex,Pyro whoever you are this week,is this Christian thing gonna haunt you your whole life?All you do is moan and cry about it on here. Is Christian a family member to you or something? Jeez.Just be glad he even had the title in the 1st place because like I said,he was just in the right place,right time because of the Edge retirement.

If Edge was still wrestling Christian would be where he always is and that's behind Edge.So he worked his butt off for 13 years.Wow.I can name about 10 wrestlers TONS better than Christian has or ever will be that never even got a sniff of a world title belt,let alone win one.And some of them have been in the biz twice as long as Christian has.Get over it or see a shrink.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: smackdown was awesome again*

don't look good on paper ,but I'll watch anyway


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

^
Orton punted his puppy


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

GamerGirl said:


> ^
> Orton punted his puppy


Orton got his puppy released.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Good finish to the main event.

Glad to see they are not totally dropping Christian to the midcard just yet and happy to see he got the pin. 

I have the feeling that they are going the Triple H/Jeff Hardy rout kind of thing. Christian can beat anybody and everybody else, but comes up short against Orton.

Hopefully this program isn't one and done. They can stretch this out until July if they do it right.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Ted could be such an amazing babyface if they push him right. His match with Cody was decent for the time it was given.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like they're setting up Lobster Head to be the top heel on SmackDown. I'm ok with that as long as they book him right, which they probably will. The babyface landscape on SmackDown isn't as strong as the landscape on Raw was when Sheamus was there, so I can see him getting some dominant victories in the near future. 
DB/Sin Cara was some good stuff. Two styles you hardly see any of in WWE, so it served as a nice little showcase. I hope this means they're going to start to attempt to do something with Bryan. Would've been great to have Barrett drop his title to Bryan, then have a triple threat feud between DB, Cara and Chavo, but having him on TV is a solid start I guess. On another note, I'm gonna call Sin Cara's finisher, the "BIG BACKFLIP~!" Booker FTW
Cody/Ted got me thinking once again to 09 where everyone was saying Ted would be one of the next big stars in the company :lmao fast forward to tonight, he gets the jobber entrance, Cody cuts a promo before wrestling, and beats him fairly quickly.
I pay no attention to anything involving Khali. :side:
The Zeke/Corre fight looked sloppy as hell. When Zeke was fighting with Gabriel and Slater, their timing just looked off and Barrett missed him COMPLETELY with that kick. Other than that, nothing really of note. Cole actually did a REALLY good job of putting them over. His commentary on SmackDown is for the most part WAY more tolerable than when he's on Raw. He still gets unbearable at times, but he sticks to the matches more. Maybe thats because he doesn't have Lawler to argue with, and he and Booker can actually argue about relevant angles.
Layla was terrible on the mic, but eh, who cares, Kharma killed her anyway. Got a feeling she might actually get Cole during one of his anti diva rants.
ME was decent. It looks as though they're playing up "respect" between Orton and Christian, and that may be because they don't plan on taking this feud past OTL. At least there's a match on the card I'm interested in now. 

Overall, good show.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Great SmackDown! The draft really did wonders for SD. I'm excited about pretty much every thing going on; the main event, Khali / Jinder Mahal, Layla / Kharma, Cody Rhodes run (feud with Orton after OTL please!), Zeke's single push, Sin Cara / Chavo.. Pretty much the only downer is the tag team champions, Big Show and Kane.


----------



## Protomanv2 (Apr 26, 2011)

*WWE SMACKDOWN 5/10/2011 video review*

alright Friday is here once again and what does that mean?? Smackdown!

Bliptv review here : http://blip.tv/file/5141650
just short of 24min long and has a nice rant at the end!

Youtube review here : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9cDhc87zw4
its just over 10min and is a nice preview!

not a whole lot happens in this Smackdown but a few interesting things!

comments always welcomed!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Opening promo was very generic WWE esque opening promo to set up a main event for the show. No explanation as to why Sheamus interrupted Christian but whatever. Seems as though the PPV match is Christian vs Orton. Odd given the limited main event faces and heels that they'd do a face vs face match for SD. Totally leaves the heels with no babyfaces to face. Guessing there wont be a clean finish.

Danielson vs Mistico was great.

Layla/Cole/Kong segment was awesome. Cole needs to just trash the divas every week after the PPV and constantly tease Kong getting her hands on him. Haven't marked as much as I did for Kong coming out with Cole in the ring. Cole was fucking awesome, laughing at Layla and he did the most dastardly trip ever to stop Layla running away. The he was a great chicken shit heel running away from Kong and hiding in his pod. Kong vs Cole is something I'd wanna see more than pretty much any main event PPV match they're likely to do this year.

Couldn't be bothered with the Corre shit again this week. They had another thing with Jinder Mahal and Khali. Nobody cares.

Cody vs DiBiase was odd, even more so given that had a face vs face match earlier and now they had a heel vs heel match. Think DiBiase is a heel. Meh. Who cares. The paper bag thing should be dropped in a few weeks. Isn't getting Cody any heat and people actually enjoy wearing them.

Christian/Orton vs Sheamus/Henry was a really average tag match. Nothing to it. Booker doesn't half talk some shit took. Can't work out if he's supposed to be a heel or babyface commentator. He seems to just side with whoever he pleases. He was rocking an awesome getup on this show though.*


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

mst3rulz said:


> Wrex,Pyro whoever you are this week,is this Christian thing gonna haunt you your whole life?All you do is moan and cry about it on here. Is Christian a family member to you or something? Jeez.Just be glad he even had the title in the 1st place because like I said,he was just in the right place,right time because of the Edge retirement.
> 
> If Edge was still wrestling Christian would be where he always is and that's behind Edge.So he worked his butt off for 13 years.Wow.I can name about 10 wrestlers TONS better than Christian has or ever will be that never even got a sniff of a world title belt,let alone win one.And some of them have been in the biz twice as long as Christian has.Get over it or see a shrink.


You got boring after your first post.

Poor bboy wannabee.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

btw, I thought SD was pretty boring to be honest.

I get the feeling this Orton/Christian thing will be dropped after OTT and Christian will be going back to mid-card.

He still got fucked over, nothing changes that.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Dxtreme90 said:


> Ted could be such an amazing babyface if they push him right. His match with Cody was decent for the time it was given.


An amazing babyface would need charisma, something criminally deficient in Debiase.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Opening promo was very generic WWE esque opening promo to set up a main event for the show. No explanation as to why Sheamus interrupted Christian but whatever. Seems as though the PPV match is Christian vs Orton. Odd given the limited main event faces and heels that they'd do a face vs face match for SD. Totally leaves the heels with no babyfaces to face. Guessing there wont be a clean finish.
> 
> Danielson vs Mistico was great.
> 
> ...


Tldr; You think young superstars being pushed (Zeke, Jinder Mahal, Cody Rhodes) is a bad thing and Michael Cole - an announcer - being pushed is a good thing.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Death Finger said:


> An amazing babyface would need charisma, something criminally deficient in Debiase.



No you don't. Just give him a finisher that he can hit out of nowhere, have him do weird face's and make sure he never loses. The perfect formula, it Never fails.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Dxtreme90 said:


> No you don't. Just give him a finisher that he can hit out of nowhere, have him do weird face's and make sure he never loses. The perfect formula, it Never fails.


Whatever people like you or Pyro say, charisma *is* needed to draw the kind of reaction Orton does. It's what draws crowds to him and no amount of overpushing or world titles will get the crowd to pop for you if you don't have a sufficient amount of charisma.

And never losing is what top babyfaces since the beginning of pro wrestling have been booked to do.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Death Finger said:


> An amazing babyface would need charisma, something criminally deficient in Debiase.


And knowing that his father practically oozed the stuff it makes you :no: at why Ted Jr doesn't have it passed down to him.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Death Finger said:


> Whatever people like you or Pyro say, charisma *is* needed to draw the kind of reaction Orton does. It's what draws crowds to him and no amount of overpushing or world titles will get the crowd to pop for you if you don't have a sufficient amount of charisma.
> 
> And never losing is what top babyfaces since the beginning of pro wrestling have been booked to do.


It took Orton 6 years to get these type of reaction, he got nothing but silence in 2004-2007. What did he just grow charisma? . If WWE keeps pushing Dibiase none stop for 6 years i Guarantee he will get massive reactions just like Orton.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton got no reaction between 04 and 07? So i must have been deaf during that period when i saw him live and heard him get cheers.


----------



## Dxtreme90 (Mar 11, 2009)

Simply Flawless said:


> Orton got no reaction between 04 and 07? So i must have been deaf during that period when i saw him live and heard him get cheers.


Maybe you hear voices in your head? :hmm:


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Dxtreme90 said:


> It took Orton 6 years to get these type of reaction, he got nothing but silence in 2004-2007. What did he just grow charisma? . If WWE keeps pushing Dibiase none stop for 6 years i Guarantee he will get massive reactions just like Orton.


Orton was very over in Evolution , it was only after Triple H buried him that he lost his steam. The lack of his reaction in that time period is grossly exaggerated. He was also over as a face and would have done well in that run had it not been for booking screwing him over.

Del Rio is in exactly the same situation as Orton was in 04-07, yet everybody on the board continues to ride his dick. Does that mean Del Rio has no charisma when he comes out on a weekly basis to pindrop silence?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> btw, I thought SD was pretty boring to be honest.
> 
> I get the feeling this Orton/Christian thing will be dropped after OTT and Christian will be going back to mid-card.
> 
> He still got fucked over, nothing changes that.


Yeah I agree with you...but I still have to watch the episode. My guess is Miz says "I Quit" and comes over to RAW and starts a feud with Orton leaving Christian to go back to the mid card, oh well whatever.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Dxtreme90 said:


> Maybe you hear voices in your head? :hmm:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Death Finger said:


>


And people deny he has personality and charisma?:lmao


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

For anyone in the UK looks like cricket is going to delay Smackdown for the second week running. Fuck off boring old cricket.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

nate_h said:


> For anyone in the UK looks like cricket is going to delay Smackdown for the second week running. Fuck off boring old cricket.


Ugh...

This is what bugs me about Sky, if they know live sport HAS to take priority why cant they move SD to SS2 where no live sport is on. It just dicks us WWE fans around who might not be able to catch the replays in the week


----------



## nate_h (Jun 3, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Ugh...
> 
> This is what bugs me about Sky, if they know live sport HAS to take priority why cant they move SD to SS2 where no live sport is on. It just dicks us WWE fans around who might not be able to catch the replays in the week


yep, Sky don't really give a toss about WWE, even though no one really watches it sometimes they don't show NXT altogether, or when they do its on at a stupid time. I record Raw most mondays too and it's nearly always cut off at the end because they don't allocate enough time..annoying.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> And people deny he has personality and charisma?:lmao


Okay just because 5 years ago you hit 35 homeruns doesnt mean that you are a power hitter now. The fact that you only found 5 videos out of the last 7 years says something


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Wade Barrett isn't in the main event scene right now because he has that IC Belt on his waist, once he losses it, i bet he will be pushed to main event, he is just that damn good.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

cavs25 said:


> Okay just because 5 years ago you hit 35 homeruns doesnt mean that you are a power hitter now. The fact that you only found 5 videos out of the last 7 years says something


Watch any of his evolution stuff, TBH I don't have time to go through youtube to find every video of Randy Orton in 04-06 with him getting a heavy reaction just to prove a bunch of biased marks wrong.

Those were just a few examples I posted because the amount over exaggeration on these boards when it comes to Orton not being over all those years is just mind blowing.



nate_h said:


> For anyone in the UK looks like cricket is going to delay Smackdown for the second week running. Fuck off boring old cricket.


Yes it stinks dunnit.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

That was Randy 5 years ago, what we hate is his face character right now.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not saying he has no charisma. But RIGHT NOW, in his CURRENT character, he is SHOWING no charisma. He has ZERO personality. He's BORING. How he was years ago isn't relevant to how he is right now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> I'm not saying he has no charisma. But RIGHT NOW, in his CURRENT character, he is SHOWING no charisma. He has ZERO personality. He's BORING. How he was years ago isn't relevant to how he is right now.


Because his GIMMICK is slow and methodical just cuz he's not doing a Cena and yelling and screaming and adding poop and gay jokes, doesn't mean Randy's skills are subpar.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

-Very nice opening Christian video and I loved the dramatic music during the Christian vs Orton stuff!,Good promo and it's great to see Christian is still a top face and heading to the ppv as a#1 contender again for the world title while Sheamus may be a top heel is also good news to me!

-Mistico/Sin Cara is already over and he's only been in WWE for about 2 months while Brian Danielson/Daniel Bryan has been here for about a year and still get's no reaction except people in front row wanting to high five!,F'n great match and MOTN!

-I don't like any Layla promo But f'n Cole had to be the one to interrupt it?,Kong/Kharma saves this and seems she's already pretty over lol,Cole's petrified look in the Cole mine was awesome!

-Kane vs Barret was meh as every week when he faces a Corre member!,Ziek making the save for Kane was pretty nice until The Corre was still too much for him!

-Jinder smacked the crap out of Khali,and Khali would take it like a b**!

-Cody vs Dibiase JR was a pretty decent little match!

-Good tag-team ME with a nice ending!,I'm surprised Christian or Orton didn't turn But perhaps next week or at the ppv!?

I overall really enjoyed this episode as much as last week or even more!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because his GIMMICK is slow and methodical just cuz he's not doing a Cena and yelling and screaming and adding poop and gay jokes, doesn't mean Randy's skills are subpar.


No, but it does mean he's boring.

And John Cena is 2000 times better than Orton, FYI.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> No, but it does mean he's boring.
> 
> And John Cena is 2000 times better than Orton, FYI.


The same stale Cena we see on our TV's ever since 2005?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply back DoYourFckingJob but Im not on the computer in my parents' basement 24/7 like you are,I have a life unlike you.And great reply back to me on p. 25 by the way.Wow,your wisdom is astounding."I got boring after my 1st post." Wow.

Way to prove me wrong and set me straight there man.What points you made in your defense.I'd love to have you as my lawyer if I ever need one.You'd never lose.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> The same stale Cena we see on our TV's ever since 2005?


Cena can have good matches, exerts charisma, and can cut good promos. John Cena is damn good. Randy Orton is not.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> No, but it does mean he's boring.
> 
> And John Cena is 2000 times better than Orton, FYI.


That's not true,nor is it true Orton is better!!


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> Cena can have good matches, exerts charisma, and can cut good promos. John Cena is damn good. Randy Orton is not.


Cena is damn stale. Believe it or not, Orton does all the stuff Cena does but better. 

Good matches? Last week with Christian. Actually scratch that, that was a great match.

Charisma? The crowd responses each week proves me right.

Good promos? With the way his character is, he does alright. He's not going to start screaming for no reason.

For Cena:

Good matches? I can give you that.

Charisma? Yeah I also give you that.

Good promos? That, I haven't seen in a while.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

If there's ever stories of a yeti loose in St Louis its Randy Orton:lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CM12Punk said:


> Cena is damn stale. Believe it or not, Orton does all the stuff Cena does but better.
> 
> Good matches? Last week with Christian. Actually scratch that, that was a great match.
> 
> ...


His promo with the Rock the week before wrestlemania was good. his promo work during the nexus feud was also top notch.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I knew people would over-react to Orton's beard!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Louie85TX said:


> I knew people would over-react to Orton's beard!


Because it looks so....i dont want to say god awful and not suiting someone as pretty but ya know, its stupid and looks like a hedgehog died on his face.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because his GIMMICK is slow and methodical just cuz he's not doing a Cena and yelling and screaming and adding poop and gay jokes, doesn't mean Randy's skills are subpar.


no one said Cena's are either, he is also stale and boring. but he still has more variety in his promos then Orton, but maybe thats because of Orton's character. I just want both of these to change their fucking characters.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Lets go Cody


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Christian, oh noes!!!11 :sad:


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Everytime Christian said Teddy Long in this promo I just replaced it with Vince McMahon and it still mad sense.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope someone gives Mark Henry a Braineurysm


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Its Sin Cara time


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Sin Cara in the ring with a guy who can wrestle ANY style..Daniel Bryan himself.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Two of he fucking greatest right here


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a really good match. I'd like to see more of Bryan and Sin Cara going at it.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Dammit, coulda done without a commercial break right in the middle of Sin Cara and Daniel Bryan


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful running dropkick by Bryan....Mr. Perfect-like


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

db should turn heel


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

The crowd sounds so dead tonight... whats going on?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice match with these two..I knew Bryan would be the one to get the best of someone with that skill level.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I wanna see more of that!!! Give these guys 15 minutes of a PPV!


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

At first I did not like Bryan,but he is getting better everytime


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, I wanna see more of that!!! Give these guys 15 minutes of a PPV!


I'd pay for it.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Layla=SEX


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I love you Layla, but Kharma's gonna kill you!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla's acting was horrible. What happened to her?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

I bet Layla smells good


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Cole Miner baby


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because it looks so....i dont want to say god awful and not suiting someone as pretty but ya know, its stupid and looks like a hedgehog died on his face.


It makes him look more bad ass & less of a pretty boy IMO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Layla knew to run the first time...why isn't she running now?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Layla's acting was horrible. What happened to her?


She needs someone with her to make her look like she can act. Someone like Michelle McCool.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If Layla knew to run the first time...why isn't she running now?


She tried to run, but Cole tripped her.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

RKO696 said:


> It makes him look more bad ass & less of a pretty boy IMO


Looking like a teen that can't grow a proper beard = badass?


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

I love Kharma. She is scary & sexy


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Geeve said:


> Looking like a teen that can't grow a proper beard = badass?


:lmao

He's 31 somehow you'd think he'd be able to


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, Wade is the IC champion? The fuck? Since when?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

JadeMN said:


> I love Kharma. She is scary & *sexy*


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> I'm not saying he has no charisma. But RIGHT NOW, in his CURRENT character, he is SHOWING no charisma. He has ZERO personality. He's BORING. How he was years ago isn't relevant to how he is right now.


Absolutely.

I am a massive mark of his, but I will be the first to say his current character is absolute trash.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Wait, Wade is the IC champion? The fuck? Since when?


at the tapings of the 25 March episode of SmackDown, Barrett defeated Kofi Kingston to win the WWE Intercontinental Championship. According to Wikipedia.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Wait, Wade is the IC champion? The fuck? Since when?


Since about 2 months ago.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Wade & Kane two Smackdown greats


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

Wade is a legend in the making


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Jackson almost decapitated Heath in the ropes :lmao


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

lol @ bad actor ref


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

The crowd was pityful this week on SD, so much edited in noise clearly had to be done.

I really dont like Christian or Orton as faces to be honest, both are so much better as heels. Christian in particular needs to go tweener or something because he isnt captain charisma at the moment.

Hopefully that will change soon with this Orton/title storyline.

Pretty obvious he isnt getting the belt back though.


----------



## JadeMN (May 13, 2011)

BBW Loooool


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Cole cracked me up, as much as I don't want to admit it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay....Question for all :

Who here was expecting either Orton or Christian to do the old "Refuse a TAG" HEEL Turn in that last match? 

I was actually PLEASANTLY Surprised that nothing really happened. 

All in all, it wasn't a bad Smackdown with the exception of whatever the Hell Khali was up to. LOL.


Oh and I want MOAR of Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan. This match reminded me a little of the Cruiserweight Division that existed in WCW back in the day.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm really digging Smackdown lately... My Review!


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> MOAR of Sin Cara/Daniel Bryan....This match reminded me a little of the Cruiserweight Division that existed in WCW back in the day.


Agreed, kinda like watching Dean Malenko and Rey Mysterio Jr go at it.

WWE should bring a cruiserweight title back.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone see the TNA commercial during the Smackdown broadcast where they emphasized "wrestling" and one of the TNA wrestlers said if they want "entertainment" they'll go see a movie?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LariatSavage said:


> I'm really digging Smackdown lately... My Review!


Is that YOUR review? 

Why not put it up here?


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

that daniel bryan/sin cara match was the highlight of my night. very entertaining match. Cole managed to shit on the divas, plug his lawler bout, and avoid getting beaten up by kharma. just a waste. I'm pretty sick of seeing Kharma show up, do her finisher, laugh, and leave. I want to see her in a rivalry of some sort or at least a match. Wade barret v. Kane was eh. The Corre is boring me. I've had enough of nothing but beatdowns. do something else. I wish Jinder Mahal came out before the kiss cam shit. i don't care about khali and joy. I kind of intrigued about where this is going and i want to see Mahal beat Khali clean. Cody Rhodes impresses me on the mic and in the ring again. Although he is rivalry-less right now and I'm curious where they take him now. Maybe have zeke win and have cody vs zeke for IC title? have an actual midcard title rivalry, but prob won't happen as i see zeke just keep going at it with the Corre. Pretty good main event tag team match. I was entertained. I am not even positive that they are going to turn either of these guys heel which upsets me. But oh well. We all know who is going to win.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Underscore said:


> Anyone see the TNA commercial during the Smackdown broadcast where they emphasized "wrestling" and one of the TNA wrestlers said if they want "entertainment" they'll go see a movie?


So they're saying that their show isn't entertaining? Yeah, I'd drink to that.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Underscore said:


> Anyone see the TNA commercial during the Smackdown broadcast where they emphasized "wrestling" and one of the TNA wrestlers said if they want "entertainment" they'll go see a movie?


Why does TNA always throw amateur insults at the WWE? It looks so pathetic.



JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> She tried to run, but Cole tripped her.


I was cracking up over that. Also when he was making fun of the girl in the ring with Khali.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So..uh....is Layla a heel or face?

Edit: Nevermind, I'm pretty sure she's a face.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I watched SD with my dad, he hasn't really watch wrestling since I was little but he was instantly hook to the Sin Cara/Bryan match and the main event, he hated Big Show and Kane :lmao.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Legacy battle was fun, i love both Ted and Cody so it was win/win to me despite the result, these two should have a proper feud at some point, it's certainly gonna be a dream feud to me. It kinda saddens me that Ted is the new "Chris Masters" of the show, his face turn seemed half-assed to me, oh well. Ted is back at square one again, it's like his Legacy days never happened, he gets no support from anyone in the back it seems. Oh, and Daniel Bryan's jacket is back!!! Ok, that was a good match between him and Sin Cara, not as good as what i expected though. Sheamus was entertaining on the mic tonight, for some reason he cracked me up in the opening segment the way he avoided Henry's challenge, and him being a main eventer again is such a good idea because i'd love to see Christian/Sheamus feud down the road. Overall, i like this episode, way better than Raw for sure, it was entertaining from the start to finish, and i like how nearly all midcarders get storyline development too, Khali/Mahal, Cara/Chavo, Kong's path of destruction continues, Big Zeke/Corre altercation continues, etc. Good show.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I bet next week they'll have Orton v Henry and/or Sheamus and Christian v the one thats not facing Orton.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Prospekt's March said:


> Legacy battle was fun, i love both Ted and Cody so it was win/win to me despite the result, these two should have a proper feud at some point, it's certainly gonna be a dream feud to me. It kinda saddens me that Ted is the new "Chris Masters" of the show, his face turn seemed half-assed to me, oh well. Ted is back at square one again, it's like his Legacy days never happened, he gets no support from anyone in the back it seems.


In my opinion, I feel as though they wasted a potential program between them with this match. Their first interaction as singles superstars should have been after Dibiase had gotten over as a face character. This is why I thought Dibiase should have stayed over on Raw or Cody should have moved from SD. 

At the moment though I don't think Dibiase is a face. The fans didn't really get behind him and aside from throwing down the paper bag and the animosity towards Rhodes he wasn't exactly acting face-ish. Although I do agree he should turn.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

echOes said:


> In my opinion, I feel as though they wasted a potential program between them with this match. Their first interaction as singles superstars should have been after Dibiase had gotten over as a face character. This is why I thought Dibiase should have stayed over on Raw or Cody should have moved from SD.
> 
> At the moment though I don't think Dibiase is a face. The fans didn't really get behind him and aside from throwing down the paper bag and the animosity towards Rhodes he wasn't exactly acting face-ish. Although I do agree he should turn.


That's the thing with DiBiase though, I don't think the fans will ever give a shit about him, regardless of being a heel or face. 

This was just really random though, as was Layla's face turn. Why should we all of a sudden care about them? DiBiase hasn't been in a proper feud for ages and I guess he turned face during Superstars or something. They think by having a strong heel like Rhodes wrestle DiBiase it will automatically turn DiBiase. Thing is, next time he comes out, nobody cares.

Bryan/Cara was great.

Christian looks like an old man sometimes. I understand why you would want Orton as the face of your show over Christian.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Whoever wrote that opening promo should get personally kicked in the balls by Vinnie Mac. Nothing that was said by anyone involved made any sense whatsoever.

Other than that SD was really good this week.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

As JR said every wrestler has a moment that can define them or break them. Dibiase could have been made during the legacy days, the moment when we all thought he was going to make the turn the moment the casual fans got behind him and thats the most important thing charisma or no charisma if you get the casual fan's you will be made into a star. but instead they buried him.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

So watching the SD replay on Universal HD and it's nice to see Cole shitting on the womens division as usual. Oh and plugging his match with King at OTL. I continue to be baffled why he gets so much screentime. Shut the fuck up, get your fat ass (you can poke fun at JR all you want, nothing is going to hide that gut of yours) behind the commentator table and call the goddamn matches. That is your only purpose in the business, you aren't a wrestler, never have been and never will be.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever (Feb 12, 2007)

Underscore said:


> Anyone see the TNA commercial during the Smackdown broadcast where they emphasized "wrestling" and one of the TNA wrestlers said if they want "entertainment" they'll go see a movie?


It's amazing that TNA can't see how amateurish these shots they take at WWE are. Do they really think a single person in the WWE gives a shit what they think? If anyone actually does think about them ever, it's probably a good laugh and then they carry on with their day. TNA is utter shit and beyond saving at this point. It passed late WCW levels long ago and has created an entirely new realm of complete dogshit.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Slater hates Zeke :lmao


----------

